# Are 90 degree temps okay?



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

I cant seem to keep my water temp down. Ive tried the frozen bottle thing etc....Its getting quite annoying freezing bottles. Can my rhom just live in exactly 90 degree water? My house gets up to 95 in the summer, but i will be moving the tank downstairs which is about 15 degrees cooler or more, in less than 2 weeks. What should i do? My heater isn't even on. And i dont want to get a chiller. The Rhom seems fine and has been dealing with the temps for 2 weeks already, so should he be ok? Anyway just gimme your feedback. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

do you have the tank lights on?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol sh*t forgot about that one... ill do that..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

add some computer fans, too cool down you tank water, that might help


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

yea i have one big fan running 24/7 pointing at the tank.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

you can try having a lot of bubble walls...maybe it'll lower the temp a little bit...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I can't honestly say if that's okay but I can tell you how to limit the risks so it's a little better anyway.

First and foremost that you gotta worry about is oxygen content in the tank. At higher temperatures, water holds less oxygen. At lower oxygen levels, your fish has problems. If you see him swimming at the surface you're in serious trouble because he's real short on oxygen. Otherwise he's presumably doing alright oxygen wise. You'll definately want to lower the water level so your filters disturb the surface more, and move a powerhead so it's either at the surface or pointing towards the surface from lower in the aquarium.

Another thing to be on the lookout for is rotting food and fish waste. The decomposition process actually uses up alot of oxygen, in some tanks more than the fish do. Frequent vacuuming and removing food so it doesn't sit will go a long long way.

All I can think of ATM. Like I said, I don't know if it's "okay" or not, but you can at least lower the risks as much as possible. In the dry season the fish get water temperatures at that level and even higher, but then alot of them die during this period









I'd tend to think that since he's still normal after two weeks, you should be alright if you take a few precautions towards oxygen content. Sorry if the post is garbled, been a long night


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

What I did when my water shot up to the 90s(pos heater in my hospital tank) was do a water change.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

you can also go buy a bag of ice at the market, double bag it, and drop it into your tank...when it all melts just stick it back into your freezer.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

yea im not too worried about oxygen levels... i put two powerheads in facing up like you said, and i have a massive bubble wall that the rhom chills in all day long. I have a giant pump...forget the model but it pumps out bubbles like no other. I also have a emp 400 and some whisper that was made for a 30 gallon. (all in a 30 gallon) ....so the water is being churned up pretty good. And not to mention there are a bunch of plants too. The fish swims around like a champ and looks healthy. Ive never even seem em near the surface once, much more gulping for air.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sounds like hes doing fine,

just keep a close eye on him


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

If he is as good as you described him to be, then I am sure that you won't have any problems with him. But like stated before, keep a good eye on him.








~Taylor~


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Yea he'll be fine.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yo dude try this get ac then you and your fish will be happy














lol j/k i think he will be fine


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Everything will be fine since you have everything properly


----------

